#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-06
<kristian-aalborg> hej lars_t_h
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fik det nye kort - efter lidt fumlen med konfiguration fungerer det :)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, det  er dejligt når det bare virker ud af boksen :)
<kristian-aalborg> det gjorde det nu ikke - men det var også et rimeligt tvivlsomt kort
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tror simpelthen det andet har haft en løs forbindelse eller lignende - D-Link plejer vist t være nogenlunde solide
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen her, der streamer musik på deres laptop med mpd?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du kan bare bruge vlc i terminal tilstand - nemmere synes jeg og måske også dig
<kristian-aalborg> mja, men mpd har bare nogle cool ting
 * lars_t_h antager at mpd er en terminal-ting
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har fået det til at streame med mplayer, så der er tilyneladende hul igennem
<lars_t_h> vlc har masser af plugins
<kristian-aalborg> mpd er en server-ting, som man så åbner med en klient
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: kender du slet ikke mpd?
<lars_t_h> ok  tæt på så (tættere på ingen grafisk bruger grænseflade)
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, nej
<kristian-aalborg> det er det fedeste... lynhurtig og stabil
<kristian-aalborg> de har efter sigende lavet en playlist på en mio. sange uden problemer
<lars_t_h> skal vi sige det sådan at min bolig er max 10 meter på den lange led og 3,3 m på en korte led (excl baderum)
<lars_t_h> og derudover har jeg også 2 portable afspillere med al min musik på
<lars_t_h> såeh ...
<kristian-aalborg> jeg bruger det lokalt
<kristian-aalborg> altså bare til at spille fra hdd... det er det bedste jeg har set
<kristian-aalborg> rhytmbox, songbird etc er alt for tunge
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, du har kigget på http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5194.html og https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD ?
<kristian-aalborg> http://gmpc.wikia.com/wiki/Gnome_Music_Player_Client
<kristian-aalborg> synes jeg har været igennem en del, men tager da lige et kig...
<kristian-aalborg> den fra forum er seks år gammel ;)
<kristian-aalborg> should I install/ modify something on the desktop?
<lars_t_h> ok, kiggede ikke på den - det er ikke mig der skal bruge den
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> ?Spørgsmål: er der nogen, der kan hjælpe mig med at mounte en samba share
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan fint se den fra den anden computer, men smbmount giver mig fejl 111
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-07
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørsmål hvad skyldes denne fejl? dpkg: fejl under behandling af fcc-10.009-Linux.i686.deb (--install):
<nikolaj_basher>  unable to open file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci//.svn': Is a directory
<nikolaj_basher> Der opstod fejl under behandlingen:
<nikolaj_basher>  fcc-10.009-Linux.i686.deb
<kristian-aalborg> nikolaj_basher: hej
<kristian-aalborg> du brugte dpkg -i foo.deb?
<nikolaj_basher> kristian-aalborg, yep
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<nikolaj_basher> den dur fint i 9.10
<nikolaj_basher> men ikke i 10.10
<nikolaj_basher> kristian-aalborg, jeg må bare søge på en løsning bliver nød til at smutte
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der kan få en bootlog til at køre på 10.4?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg får kuk i kysen af det
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<AJenbo> he ja sikket et log ind og ud
<kristian-aalborg> nope
<kristian-aalborg> er du selv på lucid?
<AJenbo> nej jeg er skiftet til maverick
<AJenbo> har en lucid server et sted
<kristian-aalborg> er der fungerende bootlogs i maverick?
 * kristian-aalborg er gået til yderligheder.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1640056
<kristian-aalborg> ?spørgsmål: er der en, der kan guide mig igennem mounting af en smb-share?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-08
<rookie> ?spørgsmål Hejsa jeg har fornyligt hentet ubuntu 10.10 ned på Usbpen og booter det fra usben af. Mit problem er at jeg ikke kan komme på / finde det trådløse netværk.
<cromag> kan du finde andre ?
<kristian-aalborg> aften
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-09
<irssi> Hejsa
<kristian-aalborg> aften
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-10
<Ubuntubruger1> hej
<cgtdk> Hej
<Ubuntubruger1> nogen der kender noget litteratur om brug af terminal
<cgtdk> Altså i form af en fysisk bog?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja gerne eller måske som pdf cgtdk
<cgtdk> Kender jeg ikke til
<cgtdk> sorry
<Ubuntubruger1> ok jeg må lære det på den hårde måde så cgtdk
<cgtdk> Tja
<cgtdk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cgtdk> (Engelsk)
<Ubuntubruger1> tusind tak den checker jeg cgtdk
<cgtdk> så lidt
<cgtdk> Agreed :)
<kristian-aalborg> hejsa
<kristian-aalborg> pyha, har lige haft en xorg-scare
<kristian-aalborg> på min mint-box, forstås... men tænkte nogen af Jer måske fik det også af gårsdagens updates - ret sikker på, de var fra ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger8> Er der kender en substitut for screamer radio
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-11
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål radio ala screamer til ubuntu
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger4, er det netradio du mener?
<MikeDK> i så fald vil jeg stærkt anbefale exaile
<MikeDK> ligger i ubuntu software center
<MikeDK> den bruger shoutcast netradio-serverne
#ubuntu-dk 2010-12-12
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål kan det anbefales at installere ubuntu på en aspire one
<askhl_> Ubuntubruger0, der er en del modeller under det navn.  Der findes noget info her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Ubuntubruger0> askhl tak det checker jeg
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan finder jeg ud af hvilket dev jeg skal kommunikerer med når jeg tilslutter en enhed. Den bliver vist i dmesg. Det er en HTC, det er fordi jeg vil prøve at sende at kommandoer til min tlf
<lars_t_h> den optræder som en seriel port kig i /dev/serial, du kan finde hvilket device det er ved at kigge i /dev/serial/by-id/
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ^
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<lars_t_h> hej kristian-aalborg f.eks skriver ls -l /dev/serial-by-id lige nu:
<lars_t_h> rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2010-12-12 18:55 usb-Prolific_Technology_Inc._USB-Serial_Controller_D-if00-port0 -> ../../ttyUSB0
<kristian-aalborg> undskyd, men er det ikke nikolaj_basher, der efterspørger den info?
<lars_t_h> så min USB til seriel adapter hedder /dev/ttyUSB0
<lars_t_h> sorry, kristian-aalborg
<lars_t_h> det er rigtigt
<kristian-aalborg> np ;)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kig lige på det jeg kom til at skrive til kristian-aalborg
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan finder jeg ud af hvilket dev jeg skal kommunikerer med når jeg tilslutter en enhed. Den bliver vist i dmesg. Det er en HTC, det er fordi jeg vil prøve at sende at kommandoer til min tlf
<nikolaj_basher> UPS
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, men hvordan finder jeg ud af hvilken tty min tlf referere til
<lars_t_h> ls -l /dev/serial/by-id/
<lars_t_h> ../ betyder gå en mappe op og ../../ betyder så gå 2 mapper op
<lars_t_h> siger den noget der svarer til: Ingen sådan fil eller mappe, så er din telefon i masse-lager tilstand
<lars_t_h> nå han hoppede af
<lars_t_h> nå ikke alligevel
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, kan ikke finde ud af hvad tty min tlf er forbundet
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2088.029062] scsi 16:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2088.030065] sd 16:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2088.063005] sd 16:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<lars_t_h> du skal ikke kigge i dmesg  - gør som jeg skriver
<lars_t_h> aha
<lars_t_h> du skal stille di n htc væk fra masse-lager tilstand
<lars_t_h> ellers ser Ubuntu den aldrig som et modem du kan fyre AT kommandoer til
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> ls -l /dev/serial-by-id
<nikolaj_basher> ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0
<nikolaj_basher> ls: kan ikke tilgå /dev/ttyUSB0: No such file or directory
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ja det er som jeg siger
<nikolaj_basher> lige nu bruger jeg den som usb modem er på nettet nu så den må jo se den som et modem allerede
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, på min Android er jeg inde i Indstillinger > SD-kort og Telefonhukommelse. Der er der et punkt der hedder "Mass Storage kun", den må der ikke være flueben i, husk at koble den af  usb først i ubuntu (unmount din mobils filsystem i ubuntu)
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, den er mountet som modem lige nu og jeg er på nettet på den gennem ubuntu
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kig i lsusb så, du skal bagefter køre den med sudo lsub - b bus:enhed, hvor bus:enhed er de 2 tal der ud for din tlf
<nikolaj_basher> ok prøver lige
<lars_t_h> *lsusb -b bus:enhed
<lars_t_h> og med sudo foran
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 5986:0137 Acer, Inc
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 001 Device 024: ID 0bb4:0ffe High Tech Computer Corp.
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  synes ikke den siger noget HTC
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jo da: Bus 001 Device 024: ID 0bb4:0ffe High Tech Computer Corp
<lars_t_h> H T C
<lars_t_h>  ;)
<lars_t_h> så det er: sudo lsusb -b 001:024
<lars_t_h> du kan evt bruge en pager: og så er det: sudo lsusb -b 001:024 | less
<lars_t_h> tryk på q-tast afslutter pager
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det er super cool indtil videre, forstår det hele indtil nu men ikke det sidste
<lars_t_h> en pager gør at du kan kigge på lidt tekst af gangen - den kan også gå tilbage
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, hvordan finder jeg så ud af herfra hvilken tty den skriver med
<lars_t_h> Prøv at kigge i /dev
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, arhh forkert kommando den siger unkown  option [b]
<lars_t_h> alternativt skal gribe lidt i trick-posen
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, der også fordi jeg husker forkert: det er -s istedet for -b
<nikolaj_basher> nikolaj@nikolaj-laptop:/dev$ sudo lsusb -s 001:024
<nikolaj_basher> Bus 001 Device 024: ID 0bb4:0ffe High Tech Computer Corp.
<nikolaj_basher> Nu fortæller den jo samme info som lsub
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, tricket går ud på at smide en liste i filer i /dev i en tekstfil - både før og efter du har tilsluttet din HTc, bagefter bruger man et smart værktøj som hedder diff der kan fortælle forskellen imellem 2 filer
<lars_t_h> du skal og lige bruge -v som betyder verbose, det glemte jeg også lige
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det kan godt være det ikke er så simpelt som lige går og tror.
<nikolaj_basher> Jeg ville bare sende en simpel at commando til tld
<nikolaj_basher> tlf'en
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<lars_t_h> jeg er ved at finde ud hvilke argumenter ls skal have
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det bliver vist ikke bedre end det her. ls -Rx /dev > $HOME/dev_ikke-tilsluttet.txt når din HTC ikke er tilsluttet og bagefter: ls -Rx /dev > $HOME/dev_tilsluttet.txt, når du igen har tilsluttet tin HTC (vent et par sekunder med at fyre kommandoen af)
<lars_t_h> bagefter er det så lige en diff
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, derefter så: cd;diff -a dev_ikke-tilsluttet.txt dev-tilsluttet.txt
<FrostEyes> nikolaj_basher: du kan evt. se det i dmesg
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, men hvad er det vi leder efter?
<lars_t_h> FrostEyes, han siger at ikke kan se /dev device-filnavn der - derfor gør vi det lige med en diff
<FrostEyes> oki
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, at device navn ikk'?
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  jeg ved ikke om det er mig der er en kæmpe skovl
<lars_t_h> diff vil vise om der er en forskel, og hvor den forskel er
<nikolaj_basher> jeg kan se komputeren kan se mit device
<nikolaj_basher> men er det lsub du vil gøre det med eller dmesg
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ja og så må der også være et device filnavn et sted i /dev for det er den måde linucx gør det på
<FrostEyes> lars_t_h: han kan evt brige "ls -lt /dev/ | head"
<lars_t_h> *Linux hedder det self
<FrostEyes> *bruge
<FrostEyes> -t gør at den sortere efter det nyeste først
<lars_t_h> FrostEyes, ok
<FrostEyes> så hvis man lige kobler den fra og til så vil den være sorteret øverst
<lars_t_h> snedigt
<FrostEyes> head er bare fordi jeg kun lige ønsker de øverste 10 linier
<lars_t_h> FrostEyes, kører head default 10 linier ud, hvis den ikke får besked på andet?
<FrostEyes> jeps
<nikolaj_basher> kørte FrostEyes  kommando og fik
<lars_t_h> kender godt head, men ikke dybden
<nikolaj_basher> crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty       5,   2 2010-12-12 19:43 ptmx
<nikolaj_basher> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root        3500 2010-12-12 19:42 char
<nikolaj_basher> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root         680 2010-12-12 19:42 block
<nikolaj_basher> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root          80 2010-12-12 19:42 bsg
<nikolaj_basher> drwxrwxrwt  2 root root         160 2010-12-12 19:33 shm
<lars_t_h> *i dybden
<nikolaj_basher> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root          60 2010-12-12 19:30 mapper
<nikolaj_basher> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root          60 2010-12-12 19:30 bus
<FrostEyes> ls
<FrostEyes> nikolaj_basher: havde du lige taget den fra og til inden?
<nikolaj_basher> yep
<FrostEyes> ptmx, char vil jeg forvente skifter hele tiden
<FrostEyes> block og bsg er nok med hensyn til din telefon
<nikolaj_basher> hvordan kan jeg så undersøge det yderlige
<FrostEyes> hvor block tyder på den ser det som en usb harddisk
<FrostEyes> block er en mappe
<FrostEyes> hvor du kan gå ind i /dev/block/ og skrive ls -lt
<nikolaj_basher> synes bare jeg burde kunne finde ud af hvordan netværkhåndtering taler med telefonen
<lars_t_h> Frost hvis vi kunne finde ud af hvad major number det er der bruges ...
<FrostEyes> lars_t_h: du tænker usb?
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 8:8 -> ../sda8
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 8:7 -> ../sda7
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 8:1 -> ../sda1
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 8:2 -> ../sda2
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 8:6 -> ../sda6
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:7 -> ../loop7
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:0 -> ../loop0
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:1 -> ../loop1
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:5 -> ../loop5
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:6 -> ../loop6
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:2 -> ../loop2
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 7:3 -> ../loop3
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2010-12-12 18:30 11:0 -> ../sr0
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:4 -> ../ram4
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:13 -> ../ram13
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:15 -> ../ram15
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:6 -> ../ram6
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:10 -> ../ram10
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:7 -> ../ram7
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:8 -> ../ram8
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, hvad siger den der sudo lsusb -v -s 001:024 kommando til at du bruger af device driver til din HTC
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:14 -> ../ram14
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:2 -> ../ram2
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:3 -> ../ram3
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:5 -> ../ram5
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:12 -> ../ram12
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:1 -> ../ram1
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, STOP plz
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 2010-12-12 18:30 1:11 -> ../ram11
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:9 -> ../ram9
<nikolaj_basher> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2010-12-12 18:30 1:0 -> ../ram0
<nikolaj_basher> det var mit output fra /dev/block/ ls -lt
<lars_t_h> STOP
<nikolaj_basher> done STOP
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det er sådan at hvis man kan finde ud af hvad er bruges af device driver kan også i nogle tilfælde fiske et major number ud, og det kan bruge i søgning med find kommandoen
<nikolaj_basher> hmm må nok erkende jeg ved for lidt til at lege med det.
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, et major number bruger kenen til at finde ud af hvilken device driver den skal hive fat i
<lars_t_h> *kernen
<lars_t_h> derfor er  det interessant
<nikolaj_basher> det kan jeg gøre ved den kommando du lige skrev
<lars_t_h> der måske også bonus i /sys
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, den burde kunne vise hvilken device driver der snakker med din HTC
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, HOV!
<nikolaj_basher> der skulle den oprette en fil?
<lars_t_h> Hvis den bruger netværksemulering er der ingen /dev fil
<lars_t_h> prøv lige om ifconfig viser noget interessant
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> bingo
<nikolaj_basher> usb0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr de:f6:b2:da:b9:25
<nikolaj_basher>           inet addr:192.168.100.100  Bcast:192.168.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<nikolaj_basher>           inet6 addr: fe80::dcf6:b2ff:feda:b925/64 Scope:Link
<nikolaj_basher>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<nikolaj_basher>           RX packets:414 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<nikolaj_basher> er tilbage om  min
<nikolaj_basher> 10 minutter
<lars_t_h> bonus, den har fået både en IPv4 og en IPv6 adresse
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, den device driver der snakker med din HTC hedder ipaq:
<lars_t_h> lsmod | grep ipaq
<lars_t_h> skulle gerne vise den
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, med dmesg skulle se noget der ser ud af la det her:
<lars_t_h> [ 2290.820000] usb 5-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<lars_t_h> [ 2290.992000] usb 5-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.256000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.256000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.256000] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.256000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.268000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for PocketPC PDA
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.268000] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/usb/serial/ipaq.c: USB PocketPC PDA driver v0.5
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.268000] ipaq 5-1:1.0: PocketPC PDA converter detected
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.268000] usb 5-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.268000] ipaq 5-1:1.1: PocketPC PDA converter detected
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.272000] usb 5-1: PocketPC PDA converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<lars_t_h> [ 2656.272000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ipaq
<lars_t_h> Your modem is now available using the ttyUSB0 device
<lars_t_h> [komma tal] er bare et tidspunkt siden boot, og er sikkert noget andet hos dig
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, hvis den gør det samme for din telefon vil din device fil være:
<lars_t_h> /dev/USB0
<lars_t_h> Jeg vil mene at du bruger en PPP forbindelse - og så vil både ifconfig giver noget, samtidigt med at du har også en device fil
<lars_t_h> */dev/ttyUSB0
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, jeg har noget det usbmon og ikkt ttyUSB
<lars_t_h> det er ikke usbmon, ttyUSB0 eller et andet tal end 0, men stadig ttyUSB foran
<lars_t_h> nå hvadf siger dmesg ?
<nikolaj_basher> to sel
<nikolaj_basher> nikolaj@nikolaj-laptop:/sys$ dmesg | grep HTC
<nikolaj_basher> [  140.469180] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [  331.721969] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2022.004442] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2028.992343] scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2043.376477] scsi 14:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2077.131240] scsi 15:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 2088.029062] scsi 16:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 4323.984349] scsi 17:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<nikolaj_basher> [ 4341.784459] scsi 18:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HTC      Android Phone    0100 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<lars_t_h> det er dmesg loggen af tilmeldingen der er interessant
<lars_t_h> tilmeldingen sker når du sætter kablet i din Linux box, og driveren bliver loaded og begynder at skrive i loggen
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> og dette kan så kun gøres med diff
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, nej
<nikolaj_basher> hvordan får jeg så skrevet dmesg til en fil bare dmesg > filnavn.txt
<nikolaj_basher> så med head?
<lars_t_h> det var imens vi snakkede om /dev filsystemet
<lars_t_h> stadig nej, jeg vil have det som driveren skriver når du tilslutter den til computer
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, og brug lige pastebinit til at paste din dmesg over i et link
<nikolaj_basher> men dmesg vises den i tilslutnings rækkefølgen?
<nikolaj_basher> logger lige af her. fjerner tlf og tilslutter den igen og smider det til pastbin
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, først: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<lars_t_h> dernæst: dmesg | tail n 200 | pastebinit
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, dernæst: dmesg | tail - n 300 | pastebinit
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  http://pastebin.com/4x58Kyzq
<lars_t_h> kigger ...
<kristian-aalborg> nikolaj_basher: hvordan er det ellers at lege med linux/android?
<kristian-aalborg> overvejer selv at gøre det...
<nikolaj_basher> kristian-aalborg, det virker bare, det er super kombination, det eneste der er lidt ærgeligt er at google er begyndt at koble android og gmail sammen
<nikolaj_basher> det skulle være valgfrit
<kristian-aalborg> mja, google er jo ikke ligefrem idealister
<kristian-aalborg> er den 100 understøttet af kernel?
<kristian-aalborg> 100 procent, that is
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det står ikke noget interessant i dmesg om HTC - den skriver kun om HTCen som om den var en SCSI harddisk
<lars_t_h> du bliver nødt kigge i HTCens indstilliger sådan som jeg skrev for nogen tid siden og fjerne flueben ud for "mass storage kun"
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du kan vælge at pille gmail ud som noget der ikke synkroniseres
<lars_t_h> til Android mobilen
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, ok prøver jeg lige at se
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, prøv at lave en pastebin på den sudo lsusb -v -s ... kommando jeg har nævnt før - den vil jeg godt lige kigge i
<nikolaj_basher> den gider ikke -v -s
<lars_t_h> ... betyder resten af kommandoen også
<lars_t_h> troede du havde gættet det
<nikolaj_basher> arhhhhhhhh dohhh sover lidt i timen her
<lars_t_h> ... lige som i betydningen mere i grafiske brugeregrænseflader
<nikolaj_basher> http://pastebin.com/AJp7PC3Y
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, der var linie 33 til 35 jeg var ude efter
<lars_t_h> næh 36
<nikolaj_basher> det er et ethernet sharing og communications class
<lars_t_h> iInterface siger at den er et ethernet (netværk9sdevice
<lars_t_h> jep
<nikolaj_basher> hvad kan jeg bruge det til? altså  set i forhold til min søgen?
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, min ser anderledes ud (på en Android 1.6) , og der kan jeg bruge en seriel port til at fyre AT kommandoer af, også sende og modtage SMSer med GSM AT kommandoer
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, hvordan kan jeg gribe det an? Jeg ved jo eks. at huwei modemet kan modtage at kommando (dem 3 bruger)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, hack din telefon: lav en port scanning på dens IP adresse
<lars_t_h> og prøv at finde ud af om der en service du kan tilgå
<lars_t_h> telnet for eksempel
<nikolaj_basher> he nu bliver det sjovt :D
<lars_t_h> der fiindes også et terminal program til androids, den kan du jo også lege lidt med, og kigge i din telefons /dev filsystem
<lars_t_h> hvs den har det så kør. netstat -l som lister serverere/services
<nikolaj_basher> til linux
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, din Android har en Linux kerne
<nikolaj_basher> portscanneren siger port 80, 17500 og 55959 er åben
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det vidste jeg ikke vidste bare det skulle være HTC :D
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, aha så kører den en webserver
<lars_t_h> prøv lige en ifconfig så fortæller jeg dig hvad du skal skrive i firefox (eller hvad du nu bruger af browser)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<nikolaj_basher> men den viser bare min locale computers webserver når jeg skriver dens ip:80
<lars_t_h> du skulle portscanne din mobils ip adresse
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du skal have fat i nmap
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, sudo apt-get install nmap
<nikolaj_basher> er gjort
<nikolaj_basher> :D
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, programmet du skal bruge ser således ud: http://nmap.org/zenmap/images/zenmap-multi-1220x700.png
<lars_t_h> det er måske netcat: sudo apt-get install netcat
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, skrev bare zenmap
<nikolaj_basher> har det installeret
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, den sagde at der kun er port 80 åben
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, men bruge du Ip adresse på din egen maskine - det skrev du lige før
<nikolaj_basher> skrev ifconfig brugte den ip der var tilknyttet usb
<nikolaj_basher> 0
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ok du harfortalt den så: firefox http://192.168.100.100/
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher,  hvad siger din telefon så til ildræven?
<nikolaj_basher> Den gav mig bare adgang til min localhost på computeren den er tilsluttet hvor jeg har installeret apache
<nikolaj_basher> den viser det sammen som http://localhost
<lars_t_h> hmm, hvad svarer sudo route -n ?
<lars_t_h> hvilken IP adresse står der under Gateway kolonnen (den som ikke er 0.0.0.0)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kan være at din telefon leger transparant proxy
<nikolaj_basher> 192.168.100.254
<lars_t_h> Ja, det er sikkert den som basestationen har:
<nikolaj_basher> skal jeg ikke prøve at lave en scan på den ip
<lars_t_h> prøv lige ping -c10 192.168.100.254
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, NEJ - det er din mobil bredbånds leverandør
<lars_t_h> tror jeg
<lars_t_h> det kan ping give en god ide om
<nikolaj_basher> 64 bytes from 198.168.100.254: icmp_req=2 ttl=239 time=1096 ms
<lars_t_h> det er helt sikkert basestations router der har 192.168.100.254 og ikke din telefon
<lars_t_h> hint: 1,096 sekund ved time
<nikolaj_basher> det er da meget det er så svært at opspore noget om den tlf
<lars_t_h> din telefon er altså transparent proxy - kig i de instillinger jeg snakkede om
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, har du en ttyMSM2, altså giver ls /dev/ttyMSM2 noget?
<nikolaj_basher> nope: ls: kan ikke tilgå /dev/ttyMSM2: No such file or directory
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, har du overvejet om en seriel port over Bluetooth kunne være en mulighed?
<lars_t_h> nej den har du så ikke
<nikolaj_basher> jeg har forbundet den med kabel
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, jaja, men du kan også gøre det med bluetooth, og jeg ved at Bluetooth har en mulighed for seriel port
<nikolaj_basher> arhh. den har jeg ikke overvejet. Det vil jeg prøve her i ugen, den com. jeg sidder ved har ikke bluetooth
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det fikser en lille USB BT dongle
<lars_t_h> selv de billigste kan det med seriel port
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal bygge en kernel til maskine 2 på maskine 1
<lars_t_h> hmm, det troede jeg s også at min desktop havde men det har den ikke, så jeg lige finde min BT dongle
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, yep skal lige have købt en :D
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, har du kigget i sandkassen på forum. Mit indlæg om Kernelcheck Lumen
<kristian-aalborg> nej, prøver at finde det
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, kunne jeg ikke prøve at installere en terminal på min telefon og så give ifconfig så burde den jo skrive sin ip :D
<lars_t_h> hæ - så dar Bluetooth
<lars_t_h> ja, hvis ifconfig er med terminal programmet
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ^
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: humlen er, at jeg først skal have hevet listen over indlæste moduler ud fra én maskine - og så compile på en anden
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, hvor er det nemt, nu kender Ubuntu og min Android telefon hinanden man skal bare bruge System > Indstillinger > Bluetooth
<lars_t_h> cd;lsmod > mine-moduler.txt
<lars_t_h> Er du lidt heldig kan Kernelcheck bruge den fil
<nikolaj_basher> ok det prøver jeg for jeg har ingen rettigheder med terminal programmet
<kristian-aalborg> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/kernel-baking.html - prøver denne
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, husk at starte med at gøre telefonen synlig
<kristian-aalborg> lars_t_h: jeg tænkte faktisk i de baner, men det lød for let ;)
<lars_t_h> det er til 6.10 der er nyere guides på ubuntu community Help, AFAIK, kristian-aalborg
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak for snakket rigtig lærig  :D
<kristian-aalborg> nu har jeg alligevel fået dependencies ind på mask. 2 ;)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ok
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, man skal bruge en terminal kommando der hedder hcitool
<lars_t_h> ser det ud til
<nikolaj_basher> ha det god :D snakkes
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål : er det ikke docx jeg skal gemme i, hvis det skal kunne læses i microblød ?
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål?
<kristian-aalborg> det er vist meningen, jo
<kristian-aalborg> men .rtf er også ret god hvis det ikke er alt for avanceret
<pixiarvai> jeg prøver, ellers må skolen have en lang tale om at det er odf der er vedtaget som standard :D
<pixiarvai> odt
<kristian-aalborg> den skal de nok købe ;)
<pixiarvai> hehe, det er min datters til jeg roder med, de må aflevere via usb, så det er da noget nemmere (også at rette som forældre)
<pixiarvai> stil  ........ damm det her tastatur, jeg savner mit gamle
<pixiarvai> anyway... tak for hjælpen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-05
<Ubuntubruger6> Hej. Nogle som har tid at hjælpe mig?
<Ubuntubruger5> hello
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har installeret ubuntu backup
<Ubuntubruger5> det virker godt nok
<Ubuntubruger5> men når jeg kører den direkte så opretter den backup med fuld data, men med auto så opretter den en inc fil
<Ubuntubruger5> som ikke indeholder ret megeT?
<cromag> det er bare incremental tænker jeg
<cromag> altså ændringer.
<cromag> tænker jeg
<cromag> dvs. der tages ikke fuld backup HVER dag, men der kigges på ændringer i forhold til fuld backup - husk jeg har ikke en erfaring med produktet, det er KUN hvad jeg tror du ser.
<dmcn> jeg tænker det samme som cromag
<jarlen> Jeg tænker det samme som dmcn
<cromag> og jeg bør se på ubuntu backup selv da :)
<cromag> lyder fornuftigt :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er ganske smart
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvis jeg trykker backup now
<Ubuntubruger5> laver den ganske rigtig et fuld backup
<Ubuntubruger5> så hvis det kun er ændringer
<Ubuntubruger5> SÃ¥ har jeg opsat den forkert
<Ubuntubruger5> Når men tak for hjælpen
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvis jeg indstiller det til 1, så laver den ganske rigtig backup fuld :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har connectet den til en anden FTP cromag, så den connecter til den og uploader der istedet
<Ubuntubruger5> hvis uheldet er ude
<cromag> jep jep :)
<cromag> men jeg synes nu det er smart at den ikke tager en FULD backup hver dag.
<cromag> men stadig gemmer ændrignerne i forhold til en fuldbackup.
<Ubuntubruger5> Og til SQL backup da bruger jeg http://www.phpmybackuppro.net/ ville bare lige dele mine erfaringer
<cromag> så det ikke fylder RØV meget..
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja det er ganske smart..
<Ubuntubruger5> Men det nytter ikke at kører den med ændringer med INC, fordi så henter den kun 1 fil
<Ubuntubruger5> SÅ bare sæt den til fuld backup 1 day, så kører det - og når det er en webhotel udbyder - så er det vel lige meget :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> At den uploader til
<cromag> det kræver plads :)
<cromag> det smarte er at man har en fuld backup fra f.eks lørdag, og søn man tir ons tor fre laver man små ændrigns backuper der kan tillægges den store.
<cromag> så laver man måske en fuld backup engang ugenligt.
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg laver en fuld hverdag ved at sætte den til 1
<Ubuntubruger5> SÃ¥ har jeg vel sikret mig ind
<cromag> i hvertfald i brug af plads ;)
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har ikke fundet en lettere løsning med sql backup
<cromag> bare sqldump evt. ?
<[dmp]> cromag: ja det er jo oplagt. Dump databasen som en sql fil (evt gzipped) og lad whatever job der laver backup af filerne, tage den med :)
<cromag> enig
<Ubuntubruger5> Hey den crashet lige. cromag hvad bruger du til sql backup?
<cromag> intet.
<cromag> men min tanke er et cronjob der laver et dump og får det med som en del af backup'en
<cromag> i mine øjne er der ingen grund til særskildt backup
<Ubuntubruger5> ja du har ret
<Ubuntubruger5> den gir dog bare nogle flere features?
<Ubuntubruger5> :-)
<cromag> tja :)
<cromag> hvis det spiller godt, så hold fast i det :)
<cromag> medmindre det koster penge.
<cromag> så ville jeg finde en anden løsning
<jarlen> Men sqldump laver ikke increments, gør den?
<cromag> ikke som jeg husker det nej
<cromag> men det har heller ikke interesse som jeg læser det.
<jarlen> Nåh for søren
<jarlen> Jaja, nogen folk har bare uendelig harddiskplads :-)
<cromag> hehe :P
<cromag> men som sådan nej
<cromag> jeg har ikke set du kan lave en inc af mysqldump
<cromag> men det kan backup tingen måske finde ud af .
<cromag> da det bare er en fil ændring
<cromag> måske delta ting
<cromag> jeg kan aldrig fange forskel på de 2 tnig
<jarlen> Well, det vil kræve at du ved hvornår data er ændret i databasen
<cromag> det vil det ligemeget hvad data du har med at gøre.
<jarlen> Ja, men det er en del af de fleste filsystemer
<jarlen> Jeg er ikke sikker på det er native i så mange databaser
<Ubuntubruger5> har lige et spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/SimpleBackupSuite?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=17.png
<Ubuntubruger5> se det billed
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvis jeg sætter den til 1 laver den fuld backup hverdag?
<Ubuntubruger5> eller er det 0 jeg skal sætte den til ?
<Ubuntubruger5> er i der?
<jarlen> Jeg ville vælge 1, hvis du virkelig mener du ikke har andet at bruge din harddisk til
<Ubuntubruger5> hvis jeg vælger 0 hvad sker da så?
<jarlen> Det må du læse i manualen, eller i koden
<jarlen> hvis du overhovedet kan sætte den til 0
<Ubuntubruger5> hehe takker
<decibyte> ?spørgsmål er der nogen der kende proceduren for hvad der sker når nogen har opdateret et python-modul -- er der så automatisk nogen hos ubuntu (eller debian som ubuntu vist nedarver modulet fra) der opdager den nye version? skal man tippe nogen om det? eller skal man helst lade være for ikke at virke som et utålmodigt bæst?
<[dmp]> cromag, jarlen; Man kunne jo faa mysql til at lave binaere logs og saa bare bruge dem til backup. Saa vil man kunne faa incrementielt.. Problemet er bare, hvis man fx oensker at restore en enkelt tabel/database .. saa bliver det lidt mere omstaendigt..
<cromag> det er selvf rigtig nok ja
<Blfriis> Hej jeg har lige et lille problem her.. jeg skulle geninstallere vista og og min kammerat ville også gerne prøve ubuntu, så jeg lavede en dualboot.. førat geninstallerede jeg vista derefter ubuntu og det virkede fint.. jeg kunne vælge mellem de to systemer ved opstart.. efter opdatering af ubuntu ville jeg opdatere vista.. det tog så lige en krig men det lykkedes dog... men en opdatering har åbenbart overskrevet grub s
<Blfriis> å nu kan jeg kun starte vista op... har prøvet en live session og ubuntu ligger der stadig... hvordan får jeg  maskinen til at finde ubuntu igen
<pixiarvai> Blfriis, http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2011/03/17/geninstaller-grub2/
<Blfriis> Pixiarvai tak det prøver jeg
<pixiarvai> så lidt. det ser ikke så svært ud, men man skal self. lige holde styr på partitionerne
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål kan man komme til at afspille wma filer i ubuntu?
<pixiarvai> nikolaj_basher,  ja i VLC (jeg tror også at Totem er kommet med de seneste år)
<pixiarvai> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/features.html
<pixiarvai> du kender møllen vedr. install ;)
<nikolaj_basher> men vlc kan ikke ordentlig ihvert fald ikke med dem jeg prøvede den hentede ikke certifikatet
<pixiarvai> hmmm, det eneste jeg har haft problemer med i VLC er bluray
<pixiarvai> sikkert mest min Gpu der ikke er stor nok
<nikolaj_basher> det er en lydbog jeg har hentet
<pixiarvai> har du medibuntu
<pixiarvai> og :
<pixiarvai> non-free-codecs
<pixiarvai> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<pixiarvai> libdvdcss2
<pixiarvai> så skulle der i hvert fald være codecs nok
<nikolaj_basher> medibuntu? er det en distribution? eller en samling pakker
<pixiarvai> pakker
<nikolaj_basher> installer lige pakkerne
<pixiarvai> http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57#cli_2 skulle være de sidste. det er nemmest via terminalen
<pixiarvai> Medibuntu er en pakke som indeholder software, der af forskellige årsager, som feks. lovgivninger i andre lande, ikke er med fra starten under Softwarecenter. Medibuntu er lovligt at bruge i Danmark, og jeg vil meget klart anbefale at den installeres, da den bla. skal bruges til at kunne afspille DVD'er, samt indeholder andre ofte brugte codecs.
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, tak for hintet
<pixiarvai> virker det
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai, er i gang med at installere, manglede en del af pakkerne så der er håb
<pixiarvai> det er i hvert fald de pakker vi plejer at anbefale, så kan vi tage den derfra
<nikolaj_basher> pixiarvai,  no ingen held
<pixiarvai> hmm
<nikolaj_basher> er måske fordi det er fra biblioteket de har krypteret eller kodet det
<pixiarvai> muligt, de bruger vist DRM
<nikolaj_basher> den skal vidst hente et licens
<nikolaj_basher> kan man gøre noget der
<pixiarvai> ikke af hvad jeg ved
<nikolaj_basher> hmm skod
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-06
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej. Ved ikke om dette er det rigtige sted og spørge, men har i længer tid gerne ville lege lidt med linux igen, man har haft behov for windows. men nu har jeg fået noget hardware i overskud som jeg tænkte jeg kunne lave til en linux computer. Men det er en Atom D410 1,8Ghz singel core, 4Gb DDR2 ram. Ville jeg blive skuffet over den hvis den skulle bruges til Ubuntu?
<cromag> det kommer an på hvad du forventer.
<cromag> as in all other situations :D
<cromag> forvent det mindste, blive glad for det bedste :D
<cromag> jeg tror den vil køre fint, forudsat dit hardware er supporteret til fulde :)
<Ubuntubruger9> OK, det det bare er som et ekstra legetøj forventer jeg ikke voldsome ting af den.
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvordan finder jeg ud af om det er kombitibelt med Ubuntu?
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger9, du prøver med en live-cd :)
<dmcn> men jeg er enig, du bør få fint glæde af den
<dmcn> du kan evt. prøve med lubuntu, hvis ubuntu føles for tung
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: Der er noget hardware der er certified; http://www.ubuntu.com/certification - men det er bedre at prøve, da denne liste kun indeholder produkter ubuntu.com kan stå inde for, passer med ubuntu. Der findes mange andre computer der også virker fint
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: min hverdagsbærbare er 1,2ghz med 2gb ram. jeg klarer mig fint, selvom jeg af og til skal læne mig tilbage og vente lidt på at ting starter osv. den klarer ubuntu bedre end win7.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: men hvorfor ikke have både windows og ubuntu på din nye computer?
<Ubuntubruger9> det bundkort jeg vil køre med er et Asus AT4NM10T-I med Atom D410. men på den liste på ubuntus hjemme side er det kun Computer/Laptops, ikke enkelt hardware som Bundkort, men jeg tester det og ser hvordan den klare det :)
<Ubuntubruger9> decibyte da det er en nr. 3 computer behøver det ikke gå med lynets hast :)
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: så håber jeg du bliver så begejstret at det også finder vej til din computer nr. 1 og 2 (ved siden af windows)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger9: det nemmeste er nok, som dmcn forslår, at hente en live cd ned og boote op på den
<Ubuntubruger9> Computer nr. 1 bliver også brugt til lidt gaming det giver problerm, så den køre win7  og computer nr 2 er en laptop hvor jeg bruger en del PLC programmer, så den køre Win7 med XP som WMware.
<Ubuntubruger9> dmp -> ja kunne være det man skulle starte med.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: det er jo ikke værre end at man så genstarter fra ubuntu til windows hvis man skal have sit et slag minestryger :)
<decibyte> *sig
<Ubuntubruger9> Ja det kan man self. men så er man ikke uden om og skulle betale for windows.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: det er klart. men det er trist helt at droppe ubuntu bare fordi man har enkelte afhængigheder af windows. du kan godt høre det er den store salgstale her, ik?
<Ubuntubruger9> jamen det er rigtig, jeg ville rigtig gerner køre Linux, pga. det er et fedt koncept og så har man køre windows siden, tjaa 3.11 og forandring fryder jo :)
<decibyte> især når du har hardware der er kraftigere end det du beskrev, skylder du dig selv at opleve ubuntu på det også.
<decibyte> ...om ikke andet, så bare kørt fra live-cd'en (eller en usb-dims)
<decibyte> min papfar har sin ubuntu-installation på en usb-nøgle. så sætter han bare den i når han er i linux-humør. det går nok lidt langsommere, men det er også en mulighed.
<Ubuntubruger9> jamen kunne self,  lave en Live-USBpen på min USB 3.0 dims
<decibyte> du kan starte der. men du kan også lægge selve installationen på den.
<decibyte> så du kan have en rigtig bruger og ikke starter forfra hvergang du booter.
<Ubuntubruger9> decibyte hvad mener du med en rigtig bruger?
<Ubuntubruger9> nåå frem for en live CD
<decibyte> ja, netop
<decibyte> live cd/usb glemmer indstillinger osv fra gang til gang. den er vist ikke som sådan tænkt til "rigtig" brug.
<dmcn> kan man ikke definere en partition på en usb-stick, hvor den gemmer data? det mener jeg at være stødt på
<decibyte> dmcn: det er rigtigt. men jeg synes aldrig rigtigt det har virket for mig. det kan selvfølgelig ligeså godt være mig der er noget galt med :)
<Ubuntubruger9> hvad skulle man bruge den partition til? kan man ikke bare smide den Live CD på sin USB Dims og så køre det.
<dmcn> Ubuntubruger9, jo, men som sagt gemmer den ikke nogen ændringer du foretager dig - hvis du f.eks. laver om i preferences i et program, eller installerer et nyt program, forsvinder den ændring når du lukker ned
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: jeg tror den "nulstiller" hele live-partitionen på usb'en hver gang man starter. derfor kan det være smart at have en partition ved siden af på usb'en hvor man kan gemme sine egne data hvis man har brug for det.
<dmcn> (med mindre, som jeg mener man kan, at du opretter en partition på USB-sticken og fortæller Ubuntu, at ændringer kan gemmes dér)
<decibyte> men igen: hvis jeg skulle køre ubuntu fra en usb ville jeg hellere installere systemet rigtigt på den end at køre live-udgaven af installationssystemet.
<dmcn> sandt :)
<decibyte> altså "køre" som i "bruge det mere end bare til at afprøve om det er noget for mig"
<Ubuntubruger9> ok.
<Ubuntubruger9> jamen det ville jo være klart fedest, er det lavet nogle guide til hvordan man laver sådan noget.
<decibyte> for så kan du holde systemet opdateret, installere flere programmer osv.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: det ved jeg ikke. men det er ret ligetil. det kræver bare at du har et andet installationsmedie end den usb-dims du vil intallere på.
<decibyte> enten en brændt cd eller en anden usb-dims.
<decibyte> og så selvfølgelig at der er plads nok på usb-dimsen. mindst 4gb (vil jeg tro). helst mere.
<Ubuntubruger9> jamen har en USB 2.0 16GB Dims jeg kan bruge og installere fra og en USB 3.0 32Gb Dims jeg kan indstallere til.
<decibyte> så vidt jeg husker fylder en frisk installation omkring 2,5gb
<decibyte> det lyder som et fint setup :)
<Ubuntubruger9> behøver jeg overhovede og dele min USB stik jeg installere på op, kan det ikke bare være en partion?
<decibyte> men så igen: ligeså snart du har fundet ud af at du synes ubuntu er the shit, så vil jeg anbefale dig at installere det ved siden af windows på din harddisk. det kører _noget_ hurtigere derfra end fra en usb-dims.
<Ubuntubruger9> jaa, ellers også kommer det til og køre via eSATA.
<decibyte> jo, det kan det sagtens. det med at dele den op er også bare noget man får mulighed for når man putter installationen ned på den.
<decibyte> det virker måske lidt rodet... håber ikke det er alt for forvirrende altsammen.
<decibyte> det korte af det lange: hent en iso og få den med på din 16gb usb. boot fra den, sæt din 32gb usb i og installer til den. derefter kan du putte din 16gb i skuffen og køre systemet fra din 32gb.
<decibyte> få den med = få den ned
<Ubuntubruger9> yep :) så langt var jeg også kommet, men det du mente var man skulle dele sin 32Gb op i f.eks. 10Gb på den til OS og 22Gb til bruger data?
<decibyte> det var ikke helt det vi mente.
<decibyte> men!"
<decibyte> jeg holder selv af at have en særskilt partition til /home
<Ubuntubruger9> ok så fangede jeg den ikke lige :) k
<Ubuntubruger9> kan du prøve og forklare igen.
<decibyte> så kan jeg formatere og overskrive systempartitionen lige så tosset jeg vil uden at miste mine data.
<decibyte> det vi snakkede om med særskilt partition er at når man putter installations-iso'en ned på en usb-dims, så foreslår startup disk creator at man kan lave en særskilt partition til brugerdata.
<decibyte> men det er underordnet i din situation fordi du alligevel installerer med det samme og ikke kommer til at have brug for plads ved siden af live-partitionen på den usb du installerer fra.
<decibyte> når det så er sagt, så kan det stadigt give mening at have en særskilt partition på den du installerer _til_ til dit /home
<decibyte> men det er vist mest en smagssag om vil det
<decibyte> hvis man opgraderer sin ubuntu mellem udgivelserne i stedet for at installere forfra, så skal man ikke bekymre sig om at ens data bliver slettet. men hvis man som mig installerer forfra hvergang der kommer en ny ubuntu, så er det meget rart at have sine egne data på en særskilt partition.
<decibyte> giver det mening eller forvirrer det? :)
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg tror godt jeg kan følge dig, men var endelig også det jeg mente, tror jeg :)
<decibyte> godt nok
<decibyte> jeg ved ikke hvor meget du har rodet med linux før. det er sådan rimeligt basalt.
<Ubuntubruger9> jeg har for ca 10 siden prøvet Redhat for første gang, det var lidt rodet og installere, og få til og køre, men for ca 2 år siden prøvet Ubunto på et media center som virkede ok, eneste problem var lyden driver på det HW jeg havde, fik det dog til og virke og fik den til og køre "embedet" XBMC. og også for ca 2 år siden prøvet Linux Mint på en ældre laptop, der var det også lyden der drillede
<decibyte> okay
<Ubuntubruger9> så lidt kendskab har jeg til det.
<Ubuntubruger9> Dog giver det problemer hvis der kommer for meget koder i det.
<decibyte> det skulle efterhånden helst være så ligetil at selv din mormor skulle kunne finde ud af at installere.
<decibyte> hvis du begynder at rode med partitioner bliver det selvfølgelig straks lidt mere avanceret. men det er stadigt noget med at klikke rundt i en gui.
<decibyte> koderne kan du så altid lære hen ad vejen efterfølgende. hvis du har lyst.
<Ubuntubruger9> Altså alle de gange jeg har prøvet linux også for 10år side er det lykkes mig og få det installeret og partionere diske osv. såå forskelligt er det heller ikke fra Windows installation :)
<decibyte> netop
<Ubuntubruger9> Ville gerne lære koderne, men der skal helst være et formål med og lære det, ellers mister man for hurtigt interessen.
<decibyte> men det findes jo også mennesker for hvem det at skulle forholde sig til partitioner er skræmmende og angstfremkaldende.
<decibyte> Ubuntubruger9: det er præcist sådan jeg har lært det henad vejen.
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvad kører de fleste server idag 64-bit el. 32-bit
<stix> svært at sige, men hvis du tæller ny-installationer, så 64 bit
<nikolaj_basher> stix, det var det jeg skulle bruge, for kan se man kan bestille begge typer, men dog mente jeg at alle nyer versioner af linux-server er 64 minded
<stix> hvad er det du er ved at bestille?
<nikolaj_basher> en vps server
<nikolaj_basher> den jeg havde før var også 64-bit men har faktisk ikke tænkt over hvad der var "normalt"
<nikolaj_basher> dog siger det sig selv, at 64-bit kan håndtere mere
<jarlen> Gør det?
<stix> Du kan allokere meget mere RAM, så det kan være en fordel hvis man arbejde med tunge applikationer, store databaser mv
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, det synes jeg, men måske er jeg helt galt på den
<nikolaj_basher> stix, hvad hvis man ikke gør? kan ikke forstille mig det er en fordel at vælge fra hvis det er samme pris, går ud fra alle service kan håndtere 64 bit.
<jarlen> Det er alligevel sjældent du bruger over 64GB ram
<jarlen> Eller, det er ihvertfald min erfaring
<jarlen> YMMV
<nikolaj_basher> stix, hvad ville du gøre? det koster det samme, hjemmeserveren kører 32 og den VPS jeg havde tilgang til 64
<stix> jarlen: hvis du skal over 4GB på et 32bit Linux, så skal du boote PAE-kernel
<stix> helt klart 64 bit
<nikolaj_basher> stix, tak :-)
<stix> gør jeg på alt nyt jeg installerer. Der er ingen grund til at vælge 32 bit
<jarlen> stix: Hvilket vel ikke skulle være et problem?
<jarlen> Du bør ikke køre en kerne der er for gammel til det alligevel
<stix> jarlen: nej men hvorfor ikke bare starte med et 64bit os?
<jarlen> Du bør skaffe et 64bit system hvis du mener du har behov for det
<jarlen> 64bit for 64bits skyld virker bare ligegyldigt
<stix> min holdning er, at du skal skaffe et 32bit system hvis du har behov for det
<nikolaj_basher> tak for inputet kan forstå det er et holdnings spørgsmål
<jarlen> Mest et behovsspørgsmål :)
<nikolaj_basher> får man mere ud af 32-bit hvis man ikke har behov for så mange ram
<stix> nej
<stix> hvis du kører en meget gammel 32-bit-applikation, kan det være den kører bedre på et native 32-bit OS end når den "emuleres" på dit 64-bit OS
<stix> hvad skal du server køre?
<stix> din
<nikolaj_basher> Apache og postfix så den skulle være mere end egnet til 64bit
<ahf> jeg forstår ikke hvorfor folk stadig ønsker 32-bit...
<ahf> alting omkring 64-bit er bedre. du har brugbart virtualization, adgang til mere virtual memory, flere registere, etc. etc. etc.
<ahf> i gamle dage var det sådan at kernen kørte 64-bit, userland var 32-bit og enkelte, tunge, applikationer var så 64-bit, men det er bare ikke det værd i dag.
<nikolaj_basher> ahf, tak for indputet :-)
<jarlen> ahf: Mine youtube videoer crasher!
<jarlen> Hvad skal jeg med 64GB ram, hvis jeg ikke kan se katte falde ned fra hylder og komme til skade?
<ahf> flash virker da fint med 64-bit i dag? ellers kan man bruge html5 youtube.
<dmcn> ahf, hvordan er det, er der stadig problemer med Flash til 64 bit linux?
<dmcn> orv, det blev hurtigt besvaret :P
<ahf> jarlen: det er jo ikke 64gb ram. det er alt over 4gb. og det er adresser..
<jarlen> hm, det kan være det hjælper når jeg får tid til at opgradere
<ahf> din PCI bus tager hvad der svarer til 512mb eller sådan noget, så du ender med at have ~3gb
<ahf> og det er *virtua* memory
<ahf> så det er inklusiv swap, ting der bliver memory mapped osv. osv. osv.
<ahf> selvom du har en maskine med 2gb ram kan du jo sagtens lave en void *buffer = malloc(4 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024);
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvad er mest optimalt inetd eller standalone service
<nikolaj_basher> altså hvis jeg har forstået det korrekt så kører standalone service hele tiden og inetd bliver vækket til live efter behov og så  laver den en process
<nikolaj_basher> skylder nok lige at sige jeg snakker om FTP server
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det afhænger af trafikmængden
<lars_t_h> og det er ligemeget hvilken server vi snakker om
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, den skal bruges til opload af site og så snakker vi om backup
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, problemet er jeg ved ikke hvad meget og lidt er i denne sammenhæng
<nikolaj_basher> jeg vil jo sige hvis man hoster 12 sites og tager backup så vil det svare til lidt date på ftpserveren
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, kan du ssh til maskinen er det måske mbedre at starte den op via en kommando i en shell, og så lukke den når du er færdig med at bruge den
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, du bør bruge sftp
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det er en del af pakken i ispCp
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, det arbejdet sammen med ProFTPd
<lars_t_h> ja ok, bare sørg for at alm ftp er deaktiveret
<lars_t_h> ud af til
<nikolaj_basher> yep men ville du kører sådan som standalone?
<nikolaj_basher> som sagt så ved jeg ikke hvad meget og lidt trafik er i denne sammenhæng :-(
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, hvis andre end dig skal kunne tage backup og det er 12 sites, så standalone = kører altid
<nikolaj_basher> men troede faktisk også inetd gjorde, men blev vækket til live ved forspørgsel
<lars_t_h> ellers script på klient der logger ind via SSH og starter FTP server og så laver backup, hvorefter script selv lukker serveren
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h,  ok det er sikkerheden der er problemet i standaloe
<nikolaj_basher> alone
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, tak for hjælpen, har overblik over forskellen :-) som man dog lærer
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, det gør den også, men efter hver FTp timeout dør FTP server og der skal startes en ny op. Det er ret dyrt i performance. Overvej også hvad der sker hvis inetd modtager 30 henvendelser på FTP porte.. Har du så meget RAM, og CPU saft?
<lars_t_h> på din server
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, god overvejelse
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, sådan havde jeg ikke set på det :-)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, ikke så meget sikkerhed, men er det ikke absolut nødvendigt at have en service åbent skal den være lukket ned
<lars_t_h> så bliver den svær at angribe
<lars_t_h> *sværere
<nikolaj_basher> :-)
<lars_t_h> da tidsrummet at gøre det i er mindre
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, nogle gange skal jeg overveje lidt mere hvad tingene gør fordele og ulæmper. Men sådan er det jo når man ikke er super skarp endnu :-)
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, der er altid en ovejelse af hvad forskellige metoder giver af fordele og ulemper - lidt af en kunstart
<nikolaj_basher> lars_t_h, synes jeg læser og prøver og der er altid noget mere at lære. Det er jo derfor linux er så godt
<lars_t_h> nikolaj_basher, sandt nok - og nemtop i Linux/UNIX systmer er der masser at lære, man kan altid gå et spadestik længere ned og lære mere
<lars_t_h> nå jeg er lige off-line noget tid, snakkes ved
<Ubuntubruger3> hey hvor er mine phpmyadmin filer placeret i ubuntu ?
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3, kommer lidt an på hvordan du har installeret det
<Ubuntubruger3> hmm ok
<Ubuntubruger3> skal have sats $cfg['UploadDir'] i phpmyadmin
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntubruger3, har du prøvet at google problemet?
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der en måde at rekonfigure proftpd på lige som når det installeres
<cromag> nikolaj_basher: jegved ikke om man kan bruge purge inde i en dpkg-reconfigure
<cromag> purge plejer at fjerne alle configs mv.
<cromag> men det er kun en skud
<cromag> og jeg må sove
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-07
<oz3tl> ?spørgsmål har brug for lidt hjælp skulle lave en usb opstarts disk men nu er min grub så forsvundet fra min hdd hvad kan jeg gøre for at få den igen uden en reins
<oz3tl> laoshi, måske du er tilstede og kender et svar
<laoshi> oz3tl, ikke sådan uden videre. Men jeg tror der er ind til flere tråde om det i forum
<oz3tl> ok har bare ikke brugt forum så længe eller det er længe siden for tiden er blevet knap
<laoshi> men hvad med update-grub fra en terminal?
<oz3tl> den skriver bare grub rescue _ på skærmen
<laoshi> hmm, prøv at se http://tuxsudh.blogspot.com/2005/05/linux-grub-rescue.html
<oz3tl> laoshi, takker for nu det vil jeg lige prøve var ved og se om jeg kunne finde det i forum
<laoshi> ellers start en tråd om det - så kommer der nok en forbi som har arbejdet mere med grub
<oz3tl> :D sikkert er bare pænt irriterende
<laoshi> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=15127&p=99183&hilit=grub+rescue#p99183
<oz3tl> lader til jeg skal genstarte en del gange og der efter lave en sudo når jeg kan komme i terminalen
<laoshi> ok held og lykke med det
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål finders der et program i terminalen til at sætte iptables op, sådan gui ligenede bare i terminalen
<cromag> jeg ved ikke om der er en curses /ncurses ting til det.
<cromag> kigger lige
<oz3tl> takker nok engang laoshi
<laoshi> oz3tl, np
<cromag> nikolaj_basher: http://firewall-jay.sourceforge.net/ er en mulighed måske
<cromag> den lader til at gøre ca. det du efterspørger
<cromag> evt. lige kig i dens dokumentation vedr. begrænsninger
<cromag> og nu vil jeg imod job
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, tak for hintet
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørsmål nogle der kender ligende program, det er vidst nedlagt
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: ufw - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UncomplicatedFirewall
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak det er port konfigurationene der driller
<stix> hvorfor skal det egentlig være fra terminalen? Fwbuilder er genial
<jarlen> Det er sikkert til opsætning af serveren
<stix> men stadig, fwbuilder er genial :)
<nikolaj_basher> stix, havde set den, men kørere den ikke som webinterface?
<stix> nej den kører i x
<stix> og den er gratis til linux
<nikolaj_basher> stix, men det har jeg ikke fordi det er en server, men ufw er super let
<stix> okay det er godt så, det kender jeg dog ikke
<nikolaj_basher> stix, prøv at tjekke det ud hvis du får brug for det, virkelig bruger venligt og effektivt
<stix> ja det kunne da være
<stix> så længe det er små setups/firewalls på de enkelte servere, så skriver vi fw-scriptet i hånden. Men når det bliver mere komplekst (gateways/routers), så bruger vi fwbuilder.
<nikolaj_basher> stix, så god er jeg ikke, endnu ;-) så bruger frontend til små justeringer
<stix> jeps :)
<stix> synes nu også iptables er lidt tungt
<stix> skal det være simpelt, så er ipfw til freebsd og mac super godt
<stix> men det er vist bare hvad man er til
<stix> ipfw add 10 allow tcp from any to me 22
<stix> så bliver det ikke nemmere :)
<[dmp]> ja, jeg brugte ipfw een gang på freebsd.. og er stadig mere fortroligt med den syntaks iht iptables, som jeg bruger normalt.
<Ubuntubruger6> hey nogle med erfaring af opsætning af phpmail
<Ubuntubruger6> hey nogle der kan hjælpe mig med php mail
<decibyte> tilsyneladende ikke, desværre
<OZ8AAZ> Ubuntubruger6, whats up?
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg får ikke nogle mail
<Ubuntubruger6> når jeg kører den igennem
<Ubuntubruger6> Er da nogle der har mod på at se via teameiwer?
<OZ8AAZ> tjo, forhåbentligt kan det gøres hurtigt...
<Ubuntubruger6> 2 sek tænder lige for det
<Ubuntubruger6> det er ssh
<OZ8AAZ> du kan pm'e id og pin så det ikke står i loggen :)
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvilken fil styrer hvad der styr foran ens bruger når man er ude i terminalen jeg troede det var host filen
<cromag> foran ens bruger =?
<dmcn>  /etc/hostname spiller ind
<cromag> det er hostname ja, <bruger>@<hostname>
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, yep men har den noget at gøre med host config når man snakker service på en server
<cromag> jeg tror slet ikke jeg forstår hvad du mener
<nikolaj_basher> f.eks hvis host filen og host name ikke stemmer over ens
<cromag> det er 2 forskellige ting
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ok, så de berøre ikke hinanden
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, det er fordi i min host.conf der står min IP og så navn det navn er tilsvarende det i min hostname
<jarlen> Tænker du PS1, der styrer hvad der printes i terminalen hvor du indtaster ting?
<jarlen> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/09/bash-shell-ps1-10-examples-to-make-your-linux-prompt-like-angelina-jolie/
<nikolaj_basher> men det var det senere ikke og så kunne jeg ikke starte proftpd op fordi den ikke kunne finde ud af servername
<cromag> min host.conf indeholder ikke meget
<cromag> men jeg mener ikke umiddelbart de 2 ting har noget med hinanden at gøre.
<nikolaj_basher> cromag, ok
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-09
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgmål er der nogle som har apache2 installeret og kan se hvem der har rettigheder til at skrive til /var/log/apache
<nikolaj_basher> Mine rettigheder står til root, men synes bare de burde  være www-date
<nikolaj_basher> data
<jarlen> Jeg har også root:adm som owner:group
<nikolaj_basher> ok, så er det som det skal være var bare bange for den ikke kunne skrive til dem
<jarlen> Er det noget med at root kører apache, og så spawner processer til besøgende, hvor det så er www-data der ejer trådene
<nikolaj_basher> tror jeg men er ikke helt sikker
<jarlen> Det ser rigtigt ud
<nikolaj_basher> men det lyder meget rigtigt,
<jarlen> hvis du kører 'ps faux|grep apache'
<jarlen> Det er ihvertfald ca som jeg beskrev det
<nikolaj_basher> ja tak :-)
<jarlen> :-)
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, kan man enlig køre den sammen kommando på flere filer? echo > fil1 og fil2 ovn
<nikolaj_basher> den eneste måde jeg kender er echo > file && echo > fil2
<jarlen> nej ikke så vidt jeg ved, det er flere kommandoer
<nikolaj_basher> jarlen, tak
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: den samme kommando paa flere filer? Hvad mener du?
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], ja præcis
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: kommer vel an paa kommandoen.. Fx kan cat jo snildt bruges paa flere filer samtidigt
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], jeg skal tømme x-antal logfiler
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: hvis du kan finde de logfiler med fx find, kan du faa find til at udfoerer kommandoen for dig. fx de alle matcher et pattern eller lign
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tak læser lige man på find
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: fx find /var/log/apache2 -name "*.log" -exec echo > "{}" \;
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: men hvad vil du opnaa? du kan jo bare slette filerne og genstarte/reloade apache
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tror du også den oprettet dem Ispcp har oprettet?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: det er apache der opretter dem via den configurationsfil ispcp laver
<nikolaj_basher> så kan jeg bare slette biblioteket apache2
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: den laver jo bare en alm config fil til apache - resten er standard.. /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ispcp.conf
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: slet indholdet, tror ikke apache laver biblioteket :)
<nikolaj_basher> ok
<Blfriis> Spørgsmål jeg døjer med en laptop der bliver varm og lukker ned http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=15262 der skulle vel ikke være nogen som har en løsning..
<MikeDK> Blfriis, hvilke mærke/model laptop er der tale om ?
<oz3tl> Hey there
<MikeDK> hey
<oz3tl> ?spørgsmål hvordan får jeg sudo rettighed på en install cd
<oz3tl> til og kunne bruge nautilus og det er pænt vigtigt
<MikeDK> ??
<Blfriis> MikeDK,  acer aspire5315
<MikeDK> Blfriis, hhmm
<MikeDK> har i forsøgt at søge på den model via google, og eventuelt hvilke problemer den har sammen med linux?
<MikeDK> har hørt nogle historier omkring de der acer sammen med linux
<Blfriis> nej jeg har søgt på forummet... men da jeg forsøgte med live cd så alt ud til at virke... men måske skal je bare opgi det
<MikeDK> Blfriis, tror det ville være en idé lige at søge på den model via google og se ad, det plejer jeg gerne at gøre inden jeg installere linux for første gang på maskinen, for at checke om der er nogle dumme problemer man kan løbe ind i
<oz3tl> acer er ikke noget jeg ville skrive hjem om
<MikeDK> kan osse være en idé evetuelt at smide xorg-edgers og X-Swat ppa's ind så nyeste DRM og DRI og intel-drivers blir opdateret til den grafikchip
<MikeDK> oz3tl, nej vel?
<Blfriis> ja det burde jeg jo nok ha gjort ... men hvis jeg nu sletter ubuntu igen fjerner jeg vel grub.. og så vil jeg vel få problemer med opstart
<MikeDK> ka godt huske den du  havde problemer med
<MikeDK> Blfriis, præcis
<oz3tl> nope i og det uanset om det er dåsen eller nix der er inset derpå
<MikeDK> og så skal man ha fat i original skiven til den windows version den er født med, for at genoprette MBR
<Blfriis> jeg har jo kun de 3 geninstal... cd'r
<MikeDK> Blfriis, de 3?
<MikeDK> som er?
<MikeDK> driver-skive/recovery-skive og hvad er den sidste?
<Blfriis> han har fået 3 cd tilsendt fra acer øjeblik
<MikeDK> hvis nu Kvik kommer på senere i aften så tag lige og hør ham ad, om han har nogle fifs til den model, han er ansat hos acer i sverige nemlig
<oz3tl> kvik er da køkkener MikeDK :P:D
<MikeDK> heh
<Blfriis> på den ene står der bootable disc 1/1 på den næste rcd vhb32at danish disk 1/2 og den sidste står der det samme som på nr 2 bare disk 2/2
<MikeDK> yeps som jeg forventede kun 2 skiver faktisk, de 2 sidste er Recovery-skiver og kan KUN bruges som genopretning
<MikeDK> hvis hele systemet slettes kan windows ikke reddes, bare lige så i er klar over det
<Blfriis> ja ok... nej det er noget skrammel det hele he he
<MikeDK> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/acer-aspire-5315-random-shutdown-overheat-549572.html
<MikeDK> første link på google med søgeordene : acer aspire 5315 linux overheating
<Blfriis> mon det skal forstås sådan at med batteriet ude virker det.. det skal lige prøves
<MikeDK> noget siger mig det er den nyere kerne for windows 7 gør det åbenbart osse på den maskine, så ligner noget hardware support der mangler til den maskine
<MikeDK> ku være en idé at smække en ældre ubuntu på, og så lade være med at opgradere til nyere versioner, men KUN installere opdateringer til systemet man i forvejen har installeret
<Blfriis> ja jeg tænkte lidt på 10.04 er det ikke sidste lts.. og der er vel support på lidt endnu
<MikeDK> jo 10.04 er den gamle LTS, 12.04 blir den nye
<Blfriis>  ja tror jeg prøver den
<Blfriis> altså 10.04
<MikeDK> Blfriis, vent lige et øjeblik
<MikeDK> http://www.dcs-media.com/Archive/problem-solved-acer-aspire-shutting-down-NS
<Blfriis> ja
<MikeDK> læs lige den
<Blfriis> ja ok
<MikeDK> ser faktisk ud til at løsningen er en reformatering
<MikeDK> men skal man jo kun hvis man har en original windows-skive liggende til den, man kan ikke gøre det med recoveryskiven
<MikeDK> men tag lige og læs ubuntuforums-tråden igennem osse inden du gør noget
<MikeDK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604158
<Blfriis> den kan jeg ikke læse da jeg ikke er bruger der opretter mig lige
<Blfriis> har ikke original skiven kun de andre
<MikeDK> nej, derfor jeg siger du lige ska læse tråden igennem, for ka jo være der er en løsning hvor man ikke nødvendigvis behøver at reformatere
<Blfriis> ja nemlig tak indtil videre :)
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<Blfriis> MikeDK,  fandt ud af hvis jeg booter op uden stømkabel køre blæserne fint... og de køre efter jeg har sat strømkablet i igen.. så må vi se om jeg er heldig
<MikeDK> hhmm
<MikeDK> lyder underligt
<MikeDK> lyder stadig som noget forværret hardwaresupport i softwaren et eller andet sted i kernelen
<MikeDK> hvad har han af windows på den? xp/vista/win7?
<MikeDK> så hut jeg har forstået er den jo født med vista
<Blfriis> vista køre fint
<MikeDK> det er da en 5315 ik?
<MikeDK> aspire 5315?
<MikeDK> umiddelbart ser det ud til at den skulle ha medfødt X3100 intel grafik shared
<MikeDK> men lspci vist jo GM965
<MikeDK> viste
<Blfriis> jo 5315
<Blfriis> det står der på den
<MikeDK> wierd
<Blfriis> ja ærlig talt men den er da ikke gået ned endnu.. så det lader til at virke på den måde
<MikeDK> ser ud til at kommentare på diverse reviews siger man bør installere xp på den istedet for vista, ergo bør den ikke køre vista
<Blfriis> nej men håber lidt at han bliver vild med ubuntu og så kan vi slette vista helt
<MikeDK> forståeligt
<MikeDK> den dutter jo ikke til andet end kontor og internet arbejde
<Blfriis> han bruger den også kun til at surfe lidt så det er ikke de store krav han stiller
<MikeDK> så havde jeg sgu overtalt ham til at slette vista helt så der ikke ligger noget i baggrunden og driller
<MikeDK> linux ER jo kun et tilvendings-spørgsmål
<Blfriis> ja det vil jeg også satse på he he
<MikeDK> især hvis det ikke er det store man laver på en computer
<Blfriis> nej nemlig ikke..
<Blfriis> ja det skal han nok vende sig til he he
<MikeDK> heh
<Blfriis> men tak for hjælpem smutter lige igen
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-10
<nikolaj_basher> v
<jarlen> w
<pixiarvai> wv
<jarlen> vw
<jarlen> for at tage den på tysk
<pixiarvai> lol
#ubuntu-dk 2011-12-11
<Ubuntubruger8> Spørgsmål. Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med en genstridig netværksprinter...?
<Ubuntubruger8> ?Spørgsmål. Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med en genstridig netværksprinter...?
<jarlen> Ikke ud fra den beskrivelse
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, hvad er der reelle problem?
<MikeDK> der/det
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, det jarlen siger at du skal forklare hvad problemet er i _DETALJER_
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, slip lige den shift-tast
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål. Jeg har købt en canon mg5200 wireless printer. men jeg kan ikke finde ud af at installere den. Ubuntu kender den men driveren fungerer ikke. Jeg har efter anvisning fundet en linux driver på nettet og kørt denne. men nu er jeg ikke så stiv i ubuntu, så jeg ved ikke hvad jeg skal gøre, EFTER at denne er kørt...!
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, ka du smide et link til den driver du har hentet,
<Ubuntubruger8> Øjeblik
<MikeDK> eller fra hvilken side?
<Ubuntubruger8> http://support-au.canon.com.au/contents/AU/EN/0100301702.html
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, openprinting.org om Canon printere (hvor godt de virker, kan ikke finde Ubuntubruger8 model): http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger8, har du prøvet at genstarte maskinen du har installeret pakken på ?
<MikeDK> og hvilken ubuntu version har du installeret?
<Ubuntubruger8> næææ.... det er en 11 10 version. Driveren er sikkert ok. men hvordan gør man EFTER at driverfilen er kørt...?
<MikeDK> kunne måske være du skulle prøve at genstarte maskinen og derefter kigge efter printer i menuen
<MikeDK> program-menuen altså
<Ubuntubruger8> Det er prøver jeg lige... Jeg troede ikke det betød noget... Vender tilbage når jeg får genstartet og prøvet.... tak indtil videre....
<MikeDK> var så lidt
<Ubuntubruger7> xsane giver problem den siger : Kunne ikke åbne ICM profil:
<Ubuntubruger7> Spørgsmål : xsane giver problem den siger : Kunne ikke åbne ICM profil:
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-06
<Ubuntubruger0> "?spörgsmål" Hej! Jeg oplever i äjebliket et problem med ubuntu som jeg håber, nogle af jer måske kan hjälpe mig med? Da jeg tändte computeren, var der slået et opläsningsprogram til, som jeg ikke kunne slukke. Nu er jeg logget ind og kan ikke finde hverken sidepanel eller det överste panel - der er kun baggrjndsbillede og skrivebords-ikoner. Ved I, hvad de rmåske kan väre sket?
<Zilvador> Ubuntubruger0, det lyder til, at Unity er lukket ned. Prøv at trykke CTRL+ALT+F1. Du kommer til en sort skærm, hvor du skal indtaste brugernavn og adgangskode
<Zilvador> NÃ¥r du har logget ind, taster du 'unity' og trykker CTRL+ALT+F7
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, jeg präver lige ..
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har svärt ved at logge ind her. Der står '[mit navn] login:' Jeg skriver mit login navn, trykker enter, skriver mit password (curseren beväger sig ikke og intet er synligt, når jeg trykker bogstaver ind, men det er måske meningen?). Herefter enter igen, men tildyneladende er det forkert.
<Ubuntubruger0> sder står 'login incorrect'
<Ubuntubruger0> fandt lösning ...
<Ubuntubruger0> har trykket unity, CTRL+ALT+F7
<Ubuntubruger0> skal computeren genstartes?
<Ubuntubruger0> der er desvärre stadig det samme. er der noget andet, jeg kan göre?
<Simooon> måske du bare skulle blive i den session du startede i, og så prøve at starte unity ved at trykke alt+F2 og så skrive unity, eller kan man ikke bruge alt+F2 når unity er nede?
<Simooon> kan du åbne en terminal overhovedet?
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg kan ikke benytte ALT+f2, men kan åbne terminal via CTRL+ALT+T
<Simooon> ok, så kan du jo åbne nautilus og så kan du navigere frem til hvor filen til at starte unity ligger
<Simooon> kan dog ikke lige huske det
<Simooon> (bruger selv Xubuntu)
<Simooon> men det er i hvert fald muligt at starte unity på den måde, det har jeg gjort på min anden computer
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, tak! jeg pröver at google og se, om jeg kan finde en måde at åbne nautilus. men jeg er ekseptionelt nybegynder - er dette en relativt nem vej at gå, eller er det for övede?
<Simooon> Problemet opstod forresten ved mig i forbindelse med at jeg installerede en nVidia driver
<Simooon> du kan bare skrive "nautilus ./" i terminalen
<Ubuntubruger0> det säre er, at jeg ikke har lavet noget med min computer overhovedte. åbnede den her til aften, og da läste den op + manglede paneler.
<Simooon> evt en anden sti hvis du vil starte et andet sted
<Simooon> underligt
<Ubuntubruger0> har skrevet nautilus - ved du, hvor unity bör ligge? har sögt via sögefeltet, men uden held
<Simooon> hmm skrev lige til ham der hjalp mig, ser lige om han svarer tilbage inden for et par min, men kan ikke umiddelbart huske det
<Simooon> men det du er interesseret i er at finde unity launcheren, men hvad den hedder kan jeg ikke huske
<Ubuntubruger0> mange tak!
<Simooon> ffs der er åbenbart mange ting der hedder unity launcher
<Simooon> du kan godt køre en browser right?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej, kan ikke finde firefox
<Ubuntubruger0> sidder med to computere
<Simooon> hmm ok, du kan nok starte det ved at skrive "firefox -desktop" i terminalen
<Simooon> men hvis du har en anden computer er det jo ikke så vigtigt
<Simooon> men du har "X" startet, med baggrund mus osv, right?
<Simooon> du kan forresten skifte til et lidt mindre anonymt navn ved at skrive "/nick nyt_navn"
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad menes med X?
<Simooon> window mannager
<Ubuntubruger0> baggrund er som den plejer, med ikoner og billede
<Simooon> ok så har du x startet, det var bare om du var i et rent text interface
<Ubuntubruger0> hmmmm ... ved ikke med window manager
<Simooon> jojo hvis du kan starte nautilus og flytte det rundt har du jo egentligt en window mannager
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, phew
<Simooon> har du prøvet at spørge på den engelske ubuntu kanal, der er mange flere folk som ved meget mere?
<Ubuntubruger0> nej, hvor finder jeg den?
<Ubuntubruger0> er det denne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<Simooon> nej nej, her på freenode, bare skriv "/join #ubuntu"
<Simooon> nåå troede du mente om det var det link der var IRC kanalen :-P
<Simooon> men nej det er heller ikke det, det de snakker om der er .desktopfiler
<Simooon> Det er dem man bruger til at lave programgenveje i menuen med
<Simooon> og de hedder så vist også launchers
<Ubuntubruger0> ok, men det er den website, hvor der er mere support? eller gr jeg ind på freenode og skriver /join etc?
<Ubuntubruger0> har egentligt blot fulgt linket heritl via der danske ubuntu forum, har ikke brugt freenode i andre sammenhänge
<Simooon> bare skriv her på kanalen i samme vindue hvor du skriver alt andet "/join #ubuntu" (uden citationstegn)
<Simooon> nånå, så gik den computer også ned :-P
<Ubuntubruger3> tak for hjälpen, simoon.
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg pröver også at spörge i det andet forum
<Simooon> Det var så lidt, ellers må du jo vende tilbage her til
<Simooon> du kan evt prøve locate "*unity*.desktop" i terminalen
<Ubuntubruger3> ok, pröver lige.
<Ubuntubruger3> med stjernerne?
<Simooon> det jeg prøvede at skrive tidligere med at skifte navn er også noget du bare kan gøre direkte her i kanalen ved at skrive /nick nyt_navn
<Simooon> ja med stjerne
<Simooon> kommer der mange ting
<Simooon> ellers prøv at skrive updatedb først
<Simooon> og så kør kommandoen igen
<Simooon> det skal så lige være med sudo foran kan jeg se
<Ubuntubruger3> med unity kommandoen siger den: command not found. med updatedb siger den: kan ikke åbne en midlertidig fil
<Ubuntubruger3> for /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate/db
<Simooon> det er fordi du skal skrive sudo foran
<Ubuntubruger3> sudo updatedb   ?
<Simooon> ja
<Simooon> og den anden kommando kom jeg lige til at citations tegnene forkert, det skal være "locate *unity*.desktop"
<Simooon> altså incl locate
<Ubuntubruger3> med citationstegn?
<Simooon> nej
<Simooon> kun det mellem dem ;-)
<Simooon> du kan evt starte køre IRC fra den påvirkede computer, så kan du kopiere alt direkte ;-)
<Simooon> kan også være det bare er mere bøvlet end godt er på nuværende tidspunkt ved nærmere eftertanke
<Ubuntubruger3> den skriver noget med app-install/desktop/myunity
<Ubuntubruger3> mange gange
<Simooon> okay, det er bare alle de forskellige ting der passer på dine søgeparametre
<Simooon> så er det bare lige med hvad for en der er den rigtige...
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, der har du ret i, at det ville väre godt hvis jeg kunne copy/paste her
<Ubuntubruger3> men hvad er det helt präcis vi har spurgt den om? hvor unity launcheren ligger?
<Ubuntubruger3> nävner også xgreeters/unity greeter.desktop
<Simooon> ja, med nogle lidt for generelle parametre
<Simooon> 2 sek spørger lige på den anden kanal
<Ubuntubruger3> tak!
<Simooon> ok prøv lige noget andet, I terminalen skriver du "unity --replace"
<Simooon> og så fortæl mig hvad der sker
<Ubuntubruger3> det fik terminalen til at forsvinde
<Ubuntubruger3> kan ikke få dne frem igen
<Simooon> hmm men Unity startede ikke?!
<Ubuntubruger3> yes!! det hele kom tilbage igen!
<Ubuntubruger3> tusind tak!!!
<Simooon> Np, takken skal gå til en der hedder heoyea
<Simooon> du kan evt skrive en privat besked ved at skrive "/msg heoyea"
<Ubuntubruger3> det vil jeg göre. lige nu kan jeg dog ikke lukke terminalen - står at der stadig er en körende proces ...
<Ubuntubruger3> ved du, hvordan jeg kan lukke den ned?
<Simooon> men det var da egentligt en 1000 gange nemmere måde at få det til at virke på igen, end den jeg fandt frem til da jeg havde problemet :-P
<Simooon> Lukke hvad ned?
<Ubuntubruger3> terminalen
<Ubuntubruger3> der står, at der stadig körer nogle processer, som vl blive stoppet hvis jeg lukker den via krudste i hjörnet
<Simooon> nåå, ja det kan være et problem
<Simooon> hmm, måske det virker nu hvis du genstarter computeren
<Simooon> ellers kan du prøve at starte unity ved at skrive samme kommando og så [mellemrum]&& bag efter
<Simooon> det skulle køre kommandoen uafhængigt af den terminal du er i, så vidt jeg husker :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> okay, så unity --replace &&  ?
<Simooon> ja
<Simooon> Hurra for IRC :-P du kan jo hente en klient, og være med på alle mulige andre kanaler, der ikke lige har en webchat :-P
<Ubuntubruger3> som det er nu står jeg ikke på en måde, der gör, at jeg kan skrive kommandoer i terminalen. (mit brugernavn står ikke först= skal jeg evt. lukke denne terminal og begynde forfra i en ny?
<Ubuntubruger3> he he, jeg er ärligt talt fuldständigt lost mht de her chatter samt hvad IRC er ;)
<Ubuntubruger3> hvad ville det betyde at hente en klient?
<Simooon> tænkte du kunne genstarte computeren på normal vis, og så se om unity ikke dukker frem uden problemer, hvis ikke det gør det, så kan du så prøve "unity --replace &&"
<Ubuntubruger3> okay, så genstarte uden at lukke terminaeln?
<Simooon> det betyder at hente et program du kan bruge til at chatte på IRC kanaler med
<Simooon> ja
<Ubuntubruger3> ok, öjeblik
<Simooon> har du ikke dansk tastatur egentligt?
<Ubuntubruger3> nej, ikke på denne comp
<Ubuntubruger3> den nye ordre giver et krokodillenäb, som om der skal en til kommando til?
<Simooon> hmm
<Simooon> tryk crtl+c (det stopper det man er i gang med)
<Ubuntubruger3> ok, den er tilbage ved brugernavn nu
<Ubuntubruger3> skal jeg pröve med den gamle kommando og crtl+c?
<Simooon> hvis du skriver kommandoen med ét "&" bagefter kan du stadigt anvende terminalen til andre ting, men tror dog dit program lukker ned hvis du lukker terminalen
<Simooon> så præv det
<Simooon> *præv
<Simooon> ellers kan du prøve det andet. men det tror jeg nu bare vil stoppe unity igen
<Ubuntubruger3> har prövet med det ene &
<Ubuntubruger3> det lukkede terminalen
<Simooon> kører unity?
<Ubuntubruger3> nej
<Simooon> okay underligt
<Simooon> men du kan få unity til at køre ved at gøre det samme som før?
<Ubuntubruger3> ja, det särt.
<Ubuntubruger3> lige nu kan jeg ikke åbne terminalen igen,
<Ubuntubruger3> og alle ikonerne er väk
<Ubuntubruger3> nu sker der noget ...
<Ubuntubruger3> unity er tilbage og terinalen er lukket!! yay!
<Simooon> tager nok bare lang tid at loade
<Simooon> så alt er som det skal være?
<Ubuntubruger3> tusind tak for hjälpen atter en gang!
<Ubuntubruger3> jäs, helt perfekt.
<Ubuntubruger3> tak for tålmodigheden!
<Simooon> np, det kan jo så godt være at problemet fortsætter, til det kan jeg ikke rigtigt sige andet, end få fat i en der kan sidde ved computeren, det er nemmere
<Simooon> :-P eller spørg igen, kan være der er andre der ved noget om det
<Simooon> men du er velkommen
<Simooon> :-P
<Ubuntubruger3> må bare se, hvad der sker. forhåbdentligt holder det, for kender ingen, der kender til ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger3> så jeg er meget taknemmelig for dette forum
<Ubuntubruger3> du må have en rigtig god aften!
<Simooon> ilm, ellers kan du jo formatere, det er bare lidt irriterende. :-)
<Ubuntubruger3> formatere? ja, det lyder lidt som noget, jeg gerne vil undgå.
<Ubuntubruger3> krydser fingrer.
<Ubuntubruger3> tak igen
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-07
<maveas> Aften
<maveas> Nogen med MAAS-erfaring?
<pixiarvai> spørgsmål? Er her andre der har problemer med at søge på Google med FF 17.0.1 ? Det virker som om at en opdatering inden for de sidste dage har lavet problemer, da de fleste søgninger ender i en blank side (der sker intet)
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, intet galt her - det kan være et dns problem, prøv at skifte til googles dns f.eks (det har gjort permanent i min router, jeg gider ikke telenors skod-dns server
<pixiarvai> så vidt jeg husker er begge mine pc'er på open dns
<pixiarvai> samme problem på begge, og det er både hjemme og andre steder
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, snkker i tlf lige nu vent lidt svarer om lidt
<pixiarvai> ok
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg er tilbage
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, jeg kører på Xubuntu - lige nu en lxde session da xfce- og xubuntu sessions er f**cked
<lars_t_h> og der virker det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, du kan reinstallere pakke og den option der svarer til "fix broken packages" (se man siden for apt-get)
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, option hedder --fix-broken i lang version, eller bare -f
<lars_t_h> så din kommando bliver.
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get -f -y --reinstall install firefox
<lars_t_h> firefox må ikke køre når du gør det
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, du skal måske også tjekke firewall regler: sudo iptables --list
<lars_t_h> pixiarvai, der er opdateringer til dns, som vedrører noget sikkerhed - de kom tidligere idag
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$ sudo iptables --list
<pixiarvai> [sudo] password for c:
<pixiarvai> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<pixiarvai> target     prot opt source               destination
<pixiarvai> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<pixiarvai> target     prot opt source               destination
<pixiarvai> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<pixiarvai> target     prot opt source               destination
<pixiarvai> c@chr:~$
<pixiarvai> det ser ud til at chromium virker på samme pc
<pixiarvai> noscript og ABP er deaktiveret i FF (uden at det hjalp)
<pixiarvai> http://imageshack.dk//viewimage.php?file=/imagesfree/dyb08350.png
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-08
 * humlepils hilser på alle pænt og fornøjeligt (:
<humlepils> ?spørgsmål Kan man sætte terminal'en til at køre i et andet keyboad sporg end systemets default ?
<Blfriis> Hej jeg kan ikke logge ind i forummet.. den skriver forkert kode og jeg har prøvet at klikke på gensend aktiveringskode.. men modtager ingen mail
<pixiarvai> Blfriis, prøv at slette cookies fra forum, og prøv derefter igen
<Blfriis> ok det prøver jeg lige..
<Blfriis> pixiarvai:  tak nu fik jeg en ny mail tilsendt og er logget ind mange tak..
<pixiarvai> Blfriis, det var så lidt
<Blfriis> guld værd for mig :D
<pixiarvai> yes .. det er jo også en show stopper
<Blfriis> ja det er direkte ubehageligt når man ikke får lov at komme ind..
<pixiarvai> enig
#ubuntu-dk 2012-12-09
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål Jeg har tænkt mig at købe en bærbar i den nærmeste fremtid. Den skal selvfølgelig have Ubuntu som styresystem, men jeg kan læse frem til at der kan opstå driver problemer? Så'n at man ikke kan bruge bærbarens trådløse net, grafikkort og andet? Det vil være rigtig ærgerligt at ens bærbar ikke kan bruge trådløs net og grafikkort (kan man ikke se videoer eller hvad vil der ske?). Så kan man sikre s
<humlepils> Jeg kan kun tale fra egen erfaring. Men jeg har aldrig oplevet ikke at kunne finde en løsning på driverne. Eller noget der ikke fungerede. Men vist du vil sikker dig, kunne du slå spec. op på den bærbar du vil købe og tjekke udgivelser af driver til den. Eller endnu bedre tag en ubuntu live cd med i butikken, vist du ikke køber den over nettet.
<Ubuntubruger9> Mange tak for dit svar humblepils, Men hvordan checker jeg hvad det trådløse net hedder? Umiddelbart oplyser forhandlerne kun harddiskplads, processor, ram og grafikkort?
<sbc> Ubuntubruger9: Hvis du kan finde præcis model-betegnelse for computeren er jeg sikker på at nogen her i kanalen eller på forumet kan hjælpe dig med at finde ud af hvilket hardware der er i den, og om det er understøttet.
<humlepils> De giver desværre sjællent mere end salgs info :) Tjek på producentens side eks. HP eller om det en Acer har du evt et link til hvad det er for en model
<Ubuntubruger9> Tak for jeres svar, lige nu sparer jeg lige op til efter julen :) Hvis jeg ikke formår selv at finde de navne, så vender jeg tilbage med model-navnet på bærbaren. Glædelig jul og godt nytår til jer.
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-02
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Spørgsmål: Har lige hentet Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS for at brænde den på en CD - men den er 7MB for stor, siger Nero når jeg forsøger at brænde image!? - er det 'normalt'?
<cromag> det virker lidt forkert
<cromag> den skal være 700mb~
<cromag> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts det bør være et link der virker til dig
<Ubuntubruger3> Skiven er på 700MB  -  image 741.343.232 bytes ~ 707MB iflg. Nero
<cromag> det lyder super
<cromag> nååå
<cromag> shit, jeg fangede det ikke lige
<cromag> det er korrekt at ISO filen er 707mb
<Ubuntubruger3> mjah, men som sagt 7MB for stor til at Nero vil skrive skiven  :-)
<cromag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cromag> der er en mindre end i hvert fald.
<Ubuntubruger3> Ok - thanx.  kigger lige på det  - eller forsøger at finde en USB-stick  at lægge det ud på...
<Ubuntubruger3> - men lidt ærgerligt at den er lige lid for stor til at kunne klemmes ned på en CD-skive
<Martinjo84> Compact disk er da en død medie ik? :D
<Martinjo84> et død medie...
<nickoe> alternativt kunne han vel også bare have brugt en netinstaller eller noget
<nickoe> cromag:
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-04
<MadsRC> Godaften :)
<sbc> MadsRC: Godaften :)
<nickoe> bøh
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-05
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål Hvorfor vil min live-session af ubuntu 13.10 ikke installere boot på mit dualboot system(win8.1/ubuntu) ved endt install? Valgte manuel install af boot for at komme videre. Men der er en option for Ubuntu ved restart uden skive i drevet. Ved valg af denne spørger den efter live-session media. Så hvordan får jeg grub ind?
<MadsRC> Kan du starte op på systemet?
<Ubuntubruger2> I win ja.. Ubuntu nej...ikke uden liveDvd
<MadsRC> Hmm... Du kan lave en grub install fra liveDVD'en... har en artikkel et eller andet sted
<Ubuntubruger2> Lyder godt :-)
<Ubuntubruger2> Er det fra teminalen det skal gøres?
<MadsRC> Yes ma'am
<Ubuntubruger2> Ligger artiklen her på sitet?
<MadsRC> Nope, leder efter den i min bookmarks mappe
<MadsRC> Nah, kan sgu ikke finde den
<Ubuntubruger2> Ok. Tak for kigget. Finder nok noget lignende. :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-06
<Ubuntubruger4> Hey, er der nogen af de mennesker der er på der har forstand på linux raid 5 og dårlige superblocks. :( ?
<Ubuntubruger4> Jeg står i den uheldige situation af mit raid 5 setup med 4x 3TB hdd, ikke vil mounte mere efter et strøm nedbrud & det er virkelig irreterrinde, da jeg har nogen ting jeg bare "MÅ" tage backup af. :(
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger4: software raid?
<Ubuntubruger4> Ja det er det. :(
<nickoe> mm, jeg er nu ikke helt ekspert i raid mig selv, men får du nogen fejlmeldinger?
<nickoe> eventuelt noget i dmesg
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger4:
<Ubuntubruger4> dmesg | tail siger følgende: [38275.568216] RAID conf printout: [38275.568218] --- level:5 rd:4 wd:4 [38275.568221] disk 0, o:1, dev:sdb [38275.568224] disk 1, o:1, dev:sdc [38275.568227] disk 2, o:1, dev:sdd [38275.568229] disk 3, o:1, dev:sde [38275.568284] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 9001375629312 [38275.568888] md0: unknown partition table [38278.289495] EXT4-fs (md0): bad geometry: block count 2197601520 exc
<Ubuntubruger4> Det er fejlen jeg får. :(
#ubuntu-dk 2013-12-07
<Ubuntubruger4> Regner med jeg laver en tråd her senere, så kan i jo svare hvis i har nogen inputs. :)
<Ubuntubruger4> Min tråd er nu oprettet, håber der er nogen kloge hoveder derude, der har et svar! http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18203
<Ubuntubruger4> Nu vil jeg gå i seng! Sov godt alle sammen
<Ubuntubruger4> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-01
<HJess> 'aften
<HJess> jlouis: wtf, er det den samme som har haft sin fortid på #Linux.dk @ Undernet ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-12-02
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Hej Ubuntu Danmark. Jeg har fået foræret en halvgammel stationær pc som har Ubuntu installeret. det er den nyeste verison kan jeg læae mig frem til. mit problem består i at jeg bliver bedt om administratorkode når jeg skal opdatere og hente programmer? Denne adgangskode har jeg ikke? hvad kan jeg gøre her?
<stix> Har du prøvet med samme passwd som du bruger når du logger ind på maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg skal ikke bruge password for at komme ind. der går den direkte til skrivebordet.
<Ubuntubruger6> det er en gammel firma pc tror jeg så ved ikke om det er en gammel bruger?
<Ubuntubruger6> selv i softwarecenter skal jeg bruge adgangskode for at hente programmer
<soren> Ubuntubruger6: Det er ikke en administratorkode. Det er din brugerkode. Det hjælper selvfølgelig ikke noget at vide, hvis du ikke har fået omtalte kode udleveret.
<Ubuntubruger6> er der noget jeg kan gøre for at få lukket op for det?
<Ubuntubruger6> er der nogle der har nogle forslag til hvad man kan gøre?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?Spørgsmål Søger stadig hjælp omkring ukendt adgangskode til Bruger
<Blfriis> Kan du ikke få koden af ham
<Ubuntubruger5> det er igennem julehjælpen så jeg kender ikke vedkommende. og aner ikke hvilket firma det er fra...
<Blfriis> hvis din konto er sat til autologin kan det også være derfor, lav det evt om til " spørg om kode ved login"   har du ikke admin rettigheder på din egen konto
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har slet ikke oprettet nogen bruger. den auto logger ,ig ind men kan se den står som admin og det har jeg ikke rettigheder til. jeg er helt forvirret o_O
<Blfriis> du skal ikke lade dig forvirre, du kan godt have admin rettigheder, uden at være root. jeg prøver lige om jeg kan finde en guide til hvordan du nulstiller password
<Ubuntubruger5> fedt. tak :)
<Blfriis> prøv om noget af det her virker. http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=glemt+root+password&as_qdr=all&sa=Google+Search&lang=en  eller måske denne http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896573   Ellers vil jeg foreslå at lave en ny installation
<Ubuntubruger5> okay. jeg har ikke Ubuntu på CD rom så går ikke ud fra at jeg kan installere det igen bare sådan uden videre hvis det andet ikke virker? eller?
<Blfriis> du kan jo downloade ubuntu og via en dvd eller usb pen, installere det igen
<Ubuntubruger5> ah okay. super fint :)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-30
<Dorfen`> Hejsa nogen til stede der har 5 min til at hjælpe med at få min gnome terminal til at vise host i title? Det vil sgu ikke som jeg vil.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-12-06
<Ubuntubruger3> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-06
<Midworm> [Pavr] Midworm, ?
<Pavr> hej
<Midworm> [Pavr] k
#ubuntu-dk 2016-12-08
<sshine> heysa
<sshine> der er en pakke jeg godt kunne tænke mig havnede i debians og ubuntus pakkesystem, som ikke har været der i en del år, men som faktisk vedligeholdes semi-aktivt.
<sshine> jeg kan ikke helt gennemskue hvordan man lettest opnår det. for at blive package maintainer for debian, skal man vist gøre noget af en indsats.
#ubuntu-dk 2017-12-10
<Ubuntubruger8> Hi there ... I'm trying to install docker on Ubuntu 16.04LTS and it freezes (I have to kill the process)
<Ubuntubruger8> anyone has an idea?
#ubuntu-dk 2019-12-08
<triad> hej
